# Muzzleloader Elk



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

So just a quick question. I really would like to get a bull with a muzzleloader. Are there better season to try or units that are better specifically for muzzleloader? Does it really matter as far as timing, or is it more of just getting into the right unit?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Any of the "any weapon" LE or general units allow you to use your muzz. I could have taken a nice bull on a Late San Juan hunt in 2013, but I missed, plain and simple. Ended up taking one with my 7mm.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

For a first time Bull elk hunter, would you say it's better to hold out for the LE, or just try my luck with the general?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Apply for LE and go general while you wait!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

silentstalker said:


> Apply for LE and go general while you wait!


Silentstalker is spot on in my opinion, I would do exactly this.

And to further his advice I would decide which LE unit you would prefer & hunt the spike hunt with the muzzleloader until you draw. I know the seasons are at very different times but this could give you several years of learning the area and you'd be very familiar with the terrain and hopefully the elk herd when you do draw the LE tag.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'll do exactly that! Great info!


----------

